# Breitling Avenger Skyland



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

<shamless plug>

As some of you may have seen I'm trying to sell my B-1 to help fund one of these:

</shamless plug>

Limited edition Blacksteel










Standard version










(both pics cropped from www.breitling.ch)

I know which one I prefer but what do you guys think - black or normal?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Olly they are both stunning,if it was me i would go for the black steel,it just looks so stealthy and tough.

Out of interest is there a Rrp on these yet?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Olly I prefer the black steel version, but I suspect we will never see a black steel bracelet









I have been contemplating this watch since it was announced








have you heard what the price will be? I wish it would go away


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

JoT said:


> Olly I prefer the black steel version, but I suspect we will never see a black steel bracelet


That's exactly my worry Jon. I prefer the black watch but I think I will end up going for the normal one on a bracelet.

I haven't seen anything on the RRP yet but I've e-mailed Breitling as my AD has no clue either!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Direct from Breitling:

The Avenger skyland comes with a brushed steel bezel and a polished case.

The watch is 45mm in diameter

The watch can be fitted with a professional steel bracelet

The blackened steel version can only be fitted to a strap only â€" not a steel bracelet.

RRP of the steel version on a bracelet is Â£2325

RRP of the blacksteel version on Diver Pro strap is Â£2770

The Black steel version is limited to 2000 pieces worldwide.Â We are as yet unsure how many we will get into the UKand we do not expect the first deliveries until 2008.

Cheers, Olly


----------

